

Urine Deflectors in Fleet Street of the Early 1800s - gus_massa
http://catsmeatshop.blogspot.com/2013/07/urine-deflectors-in-fleet-street.html

======
plug
A present-day Irish solution to "al-fresco urination": electrify your shop
front.

[http://www.irishexaminer.com/ireland/shops-shock-and-awe-
pla...](http://www.irishexaminer.com/ireland/shops-shock-and-awe-plan-to-stop-
al-fresco-urination-103995.html)

~~~
jszymborski
Unless you've a nozzle on your knob, you won't achieve the laminar flow
required to have an uninterrupted stream to carry the electricity from
electrode to knob.

QED via Mythbusters

~~~
plug
Interesting. Would that depend on how close you were to the source?

Either way, I assume - crucially for the shop owner - most backed-up, drunken
revellers would be unaware of this :)

